# Gefangener der Finsternis sucht Weg zurück ins Licht



## Breakerone (24. Mai 2012)

Seit gegrüßt, auch ich habe mich entschlossen der Queste zur Suche eines Schlüssels 
zur Welt der neuen Abenteur beizutreten.
Wer in der weiten Welt einen erblickt, so berichte er es mir bitte schnell, 
auf dass sein heller Schein mich zurückführt
aus der Dunkelheit, und vielleicht auch endlich zu Erlösung.


----------



## floppydrive (24. Mai 2012)

Geht klar


----------

